# Hey, what do you think of my fursona?



## Freedoh (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it but do you share some thoughts, not too many though, ha ha!!!


----------



## Smelge (Jul 22, 2010)

It's very original, I've never seen a husky before.


----------



## Luca (Jul 22, 2010)

We have a sub section just for stuff like this...


----------



## antihuman (Jul 22, 2010)

Do I like your fersona based on what? You didn't provide any info about yourself other then an avi picture.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 22, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's very original, I've never seen a husky before.


 Agreed, I wish there were more huskies... :V


antihuman said:


> Do I like your fersona based on what? You didn't provide any info about yourself other then an avi picture.


 ^ this...


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

antihuman said:


> Do I like your fersona based on what? You didn't provide any info about yourself other then an avi picture.


 Don't you see it though. It's a husky, very original, with only a head and part of the torso.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah, one month and I already know I'm going to like it here.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 23, 2010)

Meh, all species are unoriginal. Unless you're some retarded fantasy glowing 6 legged alien thing, then you copied off of either nature or someone else.

I, for one, like the markings.

Jesus, a forum full of furs and so many of them bigoted based on species?


----------



## antihuman (Jul 23, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Meh, all species are unoriginal. Unless you're some retarded fantasy glowing 6 legged alien thing, then you copied off of either nature or someone else.
> 
> I, for one, like the markings.
> 
> Jesus, a forum full of furs and so many of them bigoted based on species?



It's not that he's being unoriginal with what species he chose, it's that he shared no information about his persona other then he's a husky and wants us to judge the quality of his persona on that alone. I'm sure someone could make an interesting character from a husky or another overly used species if they gave them an interesting personality and backstory.


----------



## Tally (Jul 23, 2010)

The de*pth* of your character and struggles he went through are really well presented in your fursona. I really liked the story behind it.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 23, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Meh, all species are unoriginal. Unless you're some retarded fantasy glowing 6 legged alien thing, then you copied off of either nature or someone else.


Lets ignore the fact that there are millions of known species on the planet, a hell of a lot more lurking in various rainforests, yet for some reason everyone always chooses a fox or a wolf.


> Jesus, a forum full of furs and so many of them bigoted based on species?


 Choosing what animal you want to pretend to be isn't a lifestyle choice. It's not a sexual preference or anything at all that could possibly require the term "bigot" when applied to it.

Yeah, it's hard to be original, but for the love of any given deity, try. You can still be a canid without being a wolf or a husky. There's thousands of breeds if you bother to do any research. Waht the fuck is it that draws people to foxes and wolves?

Oh, the wolf is a noble beast that is friendly and happy and skips through fields of daisys, but is also cool and mean when he needs to be and isn't afraid of being a loner. And of course, everyone knows that foxes just fuck everything in sight, which is the perfect fursona for a spotty, sexually repressed hambeast who can live vicariously through it in online roleplaying.

Woo! Go originality!


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> The debt of your character and struggles he went through are really well presented in your fursona. I really liked the story behind it.


 The part where his family was killed in a fire brought a tear to my eye


----------



## Tally (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The part where his family was killed in a fire brought a tear to my eye


 
Oh, heh, I put debt. Not depth. Well, both work I guess.


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh, heh, I put debt. Not depth. Well, both work I guess.


 I knew what you meant though


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Don't you see it though. It's a husky, very original, with only a head and part of the torso.


 
dat mofo be one phat crip my bro
but i be rollin for these blood niggaz
:c


----------



## Icky (Jul 23, 2010)

oh look

another canine

yay


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 24, 2010)

antihuman said:


> It's not that he's being unoriginal with what  species he chose, it's that he shared no information about his persona  other then he's a husky and wants us to judge the quality of his persona  on that alone. I'm sure someone could make an interesting character  from a husky or another overly used species if they gave them an  interesting personality and backstory.


 This. I've spent months developing mine to make a wolf not retarded. The sad thing is, about 2 months after I got it, GTA IV was released, and I realized I plagiarized from Nico Bellic. Wolf in Soviet Bloc, "Police" for small Ukrainian town. Saw horrors, came to America. FAIL.



Smelge said:


> Oh, the wolf is a noble beast that is friendly and happy and skips through fields of daisys, but is also cool and mean when he needs to be and isn't afraid of being a loner. And of course, everyone knows that foxes just fuck everything in sight, which is the perfect fursona for a spotty, sexually repressed hambeast who can live vicariously through it in online roleplaying.



That's what I mean by bigotry.

Besides, people don't just say, "I'm gonna be a FOX because there's not many of those around!" They already feel the connection to the species in some way even before they considered themselves furry. I bet there are many canid furs because of the close attachment that humans had with domesticated wolves, and eventually dogs, thousands of years ago, and we've all grown up with the "man's best friend" mentality. Sure, there are millions of species, but we grow up with the most general, basic ones ingrained in our minds.

And yes, you can be a bigot to someone without the prejudiced notion being important. If I said that all people who eat carrots are idiots, I'd be a bigot.

I took your advice. I went through a comprehensive list of every canid species. They all pretty much are either a wolf, or look like a fox.


----------



## cuddlesmuch (Jul 26, 2010)

...........i like his lack of response


----------

